# Network issues



## MBZdude (Aug 19, 2015)

I successfully delivered one pax tonight. Picked up the second one and got to her destination but could not close out the transaction; kept getting network error; tried like 20 plus times. Gave up and went home. The second trip is not even in the system.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Did the update, got network error after sliding end trip, said ok then screen goes to on-line Uber within seconds rate the customer comes up but it says rate last rider.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

MBZdude said:


> I successfully delivered one pax tonight. Picked up the second one and got to her destination but could not close out the transaction; kept getting network error; tried like 20 plus times. Gave up and went home. The second trip is not even in the system.


Yep, this happened to me as well.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Happened to me tonight also. From about 6:30 to 7:10pm. Couldn't get back on for so long I just went home. Finally came back up when 10 mins from home. Wasn't worth it to go back out.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

App problems for me all afternoon. I spent way to much time playing the role of technician, I'm out there to drive and make money !


----------



## ftimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

Its amazing to me that a company valued at $50 billion US dollars can't manage to hire better software developers and keep this from happening. Significant problems like this seem to be happening for a couple of hours every 2 to 3 months, they shouldn't be happening at all.


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Between the app and its interaction with google maps, I spend an hour each night trying to alleviate the issue. Last night I had a pickup address, got there, actual pickup point was across a river two miles away. The customers got the same reading on their phone, oof.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Have app issues been resolved today?


----------



## Bhmason (Aug 22, 2015)

My Sprint cell phone contract expires next week, thinking of switching to MetroPCS, anybody use that service? It's about half price of Sprint.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Have people gotten updates to use other GPS's . Like Waze or Google maps. I'm in NJ I've had two updates no choose for alt. GPS's


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

I use metroPCS in the Pittsburgh Area. I have been using them for 3 weeks and NO issue. I got the $30 plan. Unlimited Talk, Text, and Data. Only the first 1GB of data is at the high speed 4g LTE speed. So when you get the phone, don't turn it on until you get home and on the WIFI, or all the updates and software downloads will kill your data. I ran out of the super fast data in 1 week and 70% was updates from the app store.

So I have been running on the slower speed for 2 weeks and have had no issue. If you download the speedtest software and benchmark it, I am only getting 0.1Mb/s. It is slow, you can't watch movies or anything like that, but you can run UBER. It just takes a few seconds longer for the maps to come up, once they are up, they work fine while you drive. So as long as you have coverage, it works great even at the slow down speed.

The other thing you can do is, if you have Comcast High Speed Internet at home. You get access to the Xfinity Hotspots. So you can use WIFI while driving, you just need to locate one for the first time, and connect, you will get a sign on screen from Comcast and you enter your email user name and password. This will then put your MAC address from you phone into the servers and you get to access it anywhere there is coverage. Most people don't know that comcast does this, I don't know why they don't publish this more.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Just found this on there site: http://hotspots.wifi.xfinity.com/

It list out all the Hotspots


----------

